# Office 365 >  >  Outlook screen blank in O365 mode

## saamer

Hi Guy,

I have created DNS record and I have verified my domain into office 365.

I tried to changed domain *.onmicrosoft.com to my domain name.

I can login to office 365 admin mode with my domian name but when I open outlook web. It's blank page.

any remedies..

----------

